# Music in Writing



## Corvis (May 28, 2005)

I know there loads of writers on the forum and I’m sure loads of them have different styles and techniques of writing. So I was wondering, does anyone use music to help them write stories, poetry, scripts, even school papers? I mean usually I like to listen to a movie soundtrack like the LOTR one’s to help get a good idea if I have writer's block. Does anyone else use music to help them write?


----------



## Zale (May 28, 2005)

Well, I listen to lots of heavy metal, but that's not surprising as I listen to music all the time . I find that what music is on has very little effect on my writing, be it classical music or ultra-brutal death metal. It's just something in the background, to sharpen my focus a little & prevent my thoughts wandering off God knows where else.

I don't write nearly as much as I'd like to actually; maybe I should try it in silence & see what happens.


----------



## Kementari (May 28, 2005)

When I'm writing a really boring school paper i like to listen to really uplifting happy music like Bob Marley, to keep myself from falling asleep

As far as creative writing goes, music is one of my greatest inspirations. I always see a story unfolding in my mind when i listen to long classical peices and epic rock songs (like Stairway to Heaven ect). Other songs bring back lost emotions that would have remained dormant and that can be put forth in writing; its hard to describe a past feeling unless you are experiancing it at that moment. A good way to cure creative block for me is to listen to the radio.....


----------



## Hammersmith (May 28, 2005)

Do I ever! I use music so much in my writing that extended written pieces end up with their own "soundtracks", songs which I ended up associating with that work. I find it tremendously difficult to write without music, and when I write I listen to anything from classical to rock to folky ballads to heavy metal. In my mind, music and writing are inseparable.


----------



## Corvis (May 29, 2005)

I find it hard to listen to music while writing something for school, because I know that this for work and not fun, so I feel much more pressured to finish it but when I'm writing a story or something for my own pleasure I'm much more relaxed so I like to listen to music then.


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 29, 2005)

when I write poetry especially I listen to music. It seems weird, like the lyrics would distract me from my own writing, but when I'm in the right mood/frame of mind to write poetry, there's almost always music involved. 

But like Corvis, when I am writing stuff for school I usually leave it off because otherwise I can't make myself buckle down and WORK.

When writing just a story or whatever, it all depends on my mood, and what I'm writing about, and if I have writer's block, or whatever.


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 2, 2005)

I usually listen to classical music while I write. Occasionally, I go for the LotR or Star Wars soundtracks, too. It depends on the mood of what I'm writing.

I don't, however, listen to music when writing poetry. Usually, my poetry is linked to an idea I have for a song and listening to other music just makes everything garbled.


----------



## Corvis (Jun 2, 2005)

Elorendil said:


> Occasionally, I go for the LotR or Star Wars soundtracks, too. It depends on the mood of what I'm writing.


 
I'm just starting to listen to Star Wars soundtracks while writing, I'm trying to see if this music will help me think of new ideas while writing.


----------



## Astran (Jun 22, 2005)

Elorendil said:


> I usually listen to classical music while I write. Occasionally, I go for the LotR or Star Wars soundtracks, too. It depends on the mood of what I'm writing.
> 
> I don't, however, listen to music when writing poetry. Usually, my poetry is linked to an idea I have for a song and listening to other music just makes everything garbled.



Don't u think Lotr soundtrack is very melancholic and sad? When i listen to the music I always regret i live in the real world and not in Middle Earth  But seriously, between star wars and lotr is a whole world of difference


----------

